# Sleep Schedule Part Two - Wake Up Time



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

On the _majority_ (in this case, four;-))of the days of the week, you wake up at what time?

6pm-8pm
8pm-10pm
10pm-12am
12am-2am
2am-4am
4am-8am
8am-12pm
12pm-6pm


----------



## zach987 (Sep 13, 2005)

5am


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Your poll is skewed. You have the evening hours at 2 hour intervals and morning hours at 4. I think you'd have a clearer picture of most people's habits if the morning hours were in 2 hour intervals.

That said, I wake up some time between 5 and 7


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

3:30am


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Between 5am and 6am depending on the day. 

Early morning classes aren't fun.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I'm about half way between 4-8 and 8-12, depending on the day. when I work and some clinical days I'm up between 4:30-5:30; on class days I'm usually up between 6-7, and when I have nothing, I tend to try to catch up on my sleep and not get up until 10, occasionally later even!


----------



## lenosquid (Oct 9, 2006)

5:00 am if I bike to work
5:23 am if I'm lazy


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Up at 7:15am. Shower, get ready, get my stuff together. Leave for school at 7:50am. Get to school by 8:00am. Patients from 8:00am until 5:00pm. On Tuesdays, patients until 9:30pm.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Monday - Friday I have to get up no later than 6:45 am so I can take the dogs for a quick walk before getting ready for work. On the weekend I can usually sleep in until 7:30 - 8 am and then the cats start climbing all over me because their breakfast is late.


----------



## jamesB (Aug 31, 2006)

I usually get out of bed before 7am, but I don't wake up until I have had a couple of shots of espresso, :tea:, which is usually sometime after 8am. If I cannot get my coffee than I am not fully awake until after 10am.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have my alarm clock set for 6:45am, but dont usually get out of bed until 7:30-8am. I'm not an early morning person at all!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I start work at 5 am, and my alarm is set for around 4, but l really like that snooze button too. Needless to say, I only allow enough time to do what I have to before rushing out the door.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

4:40 A.M. and 6:45 A.M. every other day


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Me i am on evenig shift ans i get home at 1am so the time to take a shower and all the rest a get up between 10 an 12am sometime later


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

4:45am on normal work days. whenever I feel like it on days that allow it.


----------



## zach987 (Sep 13, 2005)

Burks said:


> Between 5am and 6am depending on the day.
> 
> Early morning classes aren't fun.


Not when you have to deal with a room full of sleepy students that ignore you and think they know everything.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I had to vote for 4am to 8am but I wake up when the kids wake up which is usually sometime between 5:30am and 6:30am. On very rare occasions they let me sleep in until 7am


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

My 11 year old boy has to be to school by 8am so that means I guess I wake up by 7:30 4-5 days a week. (I don't think about it - therefore it doesn't exist. Mornings that is.) Mondays are my late days at work 12pm to 8pm, so if my wife takes him I get to sleep late. Saturdays I get to sleep late, unless youth group is doing something special between 9am and 12pm. Then I work that day 3pm to 11pm and go to bed about 4am or 5am. 

Sunday wake up about 9am. Get home about 1pm. Family Brunch then at work 3pm to 11pm. Go to bed about 4am to 5am. 

Monday. Start again. 

When I am smart and on the ball, I remember to change my basal rate on my Deltec CoZmo before Midnight. Those nights I am tired, I go to bed early. 9pm?


----------

